# Hogs in WMA



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone know of a WMA from Darien to around Townsend that holds hogs? Thx for the info in advance.


----------



## DoubleFive (Oct 18, 2013)

I have been to Townsend South Tract and seen some good prints from a BIG hog but did not get him.  Also visited the Buck Island tract and saw lots of sign.  Altamaha has a great population.  Both places are in the string of WMAs around the Altamaha river basin and any would be good.  I plan to make some more trips this year when I can, myself.


----------



## zlove (Nov 6, 2013)

I have been out to buck island a couple times and have always seen a decent # of tracks but haven't landed one yet. Hoping to get out there next week sometime


----------



## Darien1 (Nov 10, 2013)

The Altamaha WMA area near Cox has a pretty good population of piggies.


----------



## nchunterga19 (Nov 15, 2013)

can someone tell me a little info on the altamaha wma? me and my best friend are going down there as soon as he gets out of the marine core. just trying to get as much info as we can? we'll be hunting deer and hogs.


----------



## Jungjager (Mar 5, 2015)

I went around townsend last weekend and you couldnt get into the lower part of it because of flooding and now you cant get in at all unless you have access to the private property to the north or a boat.  Even went i could get into the upper half, I wouldnt sneak about for long before a ran into a new lake in every direction.  I think they are going to have to rebuild the road in with how fast the water was flowing over it. Looked like it dug out around the 3ft culvert which was no where to be found.  Some dog hunters tried to get in last weekend and gave up and went somewhere else.


----------



## mattech (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think there is a WMA in that area without a lot of wma's.


----------



## d-a (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't all the Wma's along the Altamaha river basin have plenty of hogs? I haven been to all of them but I have killed hogs on theses. Wma's : big hammock wma; sansavilla wma and Altamaha wma


d-a


----------



## hpericht (Mar 6, 2015)

You usually have to get wet to find pigs. Don't be afraid to swim because it will pay off. Pigs like water to keep cool in the summer and the ground is a lot easier to root up. You could always use waders to cross water but they get pretty hot too. Just put some jeans and old shoes on and go for it!!


----------



## mhall11B34 (Mar 6, 2015)

I was in Townsend north tract last night scouting for pigs and turkeys.  Lots of signs of both. You cannot cross Middleton Lake unless you have a boat.  Water is insanely high. Horse Ford is Flooded to to chest and I am 5'11.  Lots of great places to hunt on both side of middleton Lake and the elongated swamp that runs off of it.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 13, 2015)

d-a said:


> Don't all the Wma's along the Altamaha river basin have plenty of hogs? I haven been to all of them but I have killed hogs on theses. Wma's : big hammock wma; sansavilla wma and Altamaha wma
> 
> 
> d-a



Have never been there, but my BFF said there are Lots of hogs on Altamaha......they should be all along the river down there


----------



## mhall11B34 (Mar 13, 2015)

The OP was asking near Darien I know that Townsend North and South Tract go all the way to McIntosh County and Dang near to Darien.  Both are chuck full of piggly wiggly. I was out last weekend and had a little guy come with an angry mule kick of me. good weekend


----------



## HOBO (Mar 13, 2015)

*Do what???*



> I don't think there is a WMA in that area without a lot of wma's.



?????????


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Mar 13, 2015)

you guys do realize the original post was almost 2 1/2 years ago right?


----------



## mattech (Mar 13, 2015)

HOBO said:


> ?????????



Lol, I must have been distracted. I meant to say that area of wma's is coveted in hogs.


----------



## mattech (Mar 13, 2015)

Hunting 4 Him said:


> you guys do realize the original post was almost 2 1/2 years ago right?



Yes, its still valid info though.


----------

